

The SaaS products we used in 2013 - awicklander
http://projectidealism.com/posts/2013/12/30/saas-we-use-2013

======
hisham_hm
Of these, I've only used Github and Hangouts this year. Okay, Dropbox maybe
twice because people sent me files with it.

But the service that wasn't listed and that I'm currently in love with is
Travis CI ( [http://travis-ci.org/](http://travis-ci.org/) ). Finally waking
up to continuous integration was a blessing.

